# Pico



## SmokeyJoe (22/1/18)

Hi Vendors

Just want to find out who has stock of the Pico, the mod only


----------



## BumbleBee (22/1/18)

I have the Pico 25 mod here:
http://vapeguy.co.za/mods/regulated-mods/eleaf-pico-25-85W-mod

I'm out of the original ones but am expecting stock of the new Pico 21700 kits, hopefully quite soon


----------



## SmokeyJoe (22/1/18)

Thanks, thats a really good price. Ill check my finances and get back to you

Reactions: Like 1


----------

